# 36' Crescent Ship Saw



## JBBCo (May 29, 2014)

Need parts to repair a 36" Crescent ship saw - can anyone help me out? Thanks!


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

Ok....
You throw a machine up like that ......without pictures.....



Most certainly we can help.:thumbsup:


What is the dysfunction with the beauty.......?


Throw pics up- it's a must!....


Kudos to your acquisition of the Crescent ship saw!..:clap:,:clap:,:clap:


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

Well!......?:blink:


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Maybe he's thinking:blink:


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Maybe you scared him a way, Brian.....


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

Something strange going on Tom....

I sometimes get the feeling we are being played with.....

Rather disappointing if that's the case.....


JMPOV,


----------



## Eaglei (Aug 1, 2012)

PrestigeR&D said:


> Something strange going on Tom....
> 
> I sometimes get the feeling we are being played with.....
> 
> ...


Doesn't he have to have a minimum number of posts before he can post pictures ?


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

:laughing:...

I totally forgot about that..........

None the less....


I think it is a "Dead thread" .........slightly disappointed......I was hoping for some dialog,.... 

Like I said,...

Something is not write here.......he- (whoever it is)-  is (was) on here when I responded (for quite some time).....you would think there would be a response......:blink:...


Being played with comes to mind....by whom,,,,



JMPOV,


----------



## Rustbucket (May 22, 2009)

He probably doesn't sit on here and push the refresh button over and over again to see if new comments have posted like the rest of us:whistling


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

"It's been 5 whole minutes what could they possibly be doing?!?!"


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Darcy signed up under an alias to fvck with you....:laughing::thumbup:


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

Well Barthalemue ,
If D did this,... He's going to have to be a little more creative .....


Backfired.......


Next!........




And I was so pumped up...........:laughing:


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

She sells ship saws down by the seashore ....


I'm intrigued Brian, throw up a pic of a 36" ship saw.....


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

Will do...

Heading out but I will be back on when I get back,...


Hope all is well Steve....:thumbsup:


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

I guess they are these things.

Andy.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

1st one Andy posted.....:no:

Second one.....:clap: That is a ship saw......


Thanks Andy,,,:thumbsup:


Page 10: http://www.vintagemachinery.org/pubs/224/23.pdf


Grab some popcorn .....Bills beauty.....interesting thread: http://www.owwm.org/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=77305


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

A real ships saw tilts both directions, the cresent does not quite fit the bill.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

I can only assume these were used for cutting the planks that made up the hulls of wooden ships? The multi positioning of the blade in relation to the fixed table would allow heavy loading and infinite degrees of cuts?


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

So they could change the angle as they cut?

That's pretty cool


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Joasis said:


> I can only assume these were used for cutting the planks that made up the hulls of wooden ships? The multi positioning of the blade in relation to the fixed table would allow heavy loading and infinite degrees of cuts?





TimelessQuality said:


> So they could change the angle as they cut?
> 
> That's pretty cool



Yes, they were for cutting the big timbers that made up the hull off the boat. 

Some had the tilt operated by hand (somone manned the crank that changed the angle of the saw while timbers were cut) there were some that were set up with power to do that, flat belt drive or other wise. 

They are still being used today in some ship yards.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

So, D, alias JBBco...........
I still think the crescent , or Fay & Egan with this engineered design fall into what may be termed "ships saw" ....

Where the definition of what is a true ship saw is......:blink:



Your going to get yours mister.........your a sneaky one.........:laughing:


Good one....


I'm working on one for you......so keep your eyes open.....:thumbup:


Hope all is well....


----------

